# Hymer B544 electrobloc fuses



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. On the EBL101 electrobloc there are 2 x 20amp fuses holders next to the battery switch ( the one marked "ein" and "aus" ) only one has a fuse in it, could anyone confirm whether its the one next to the switch or the outside one. hope someone can help.

Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Its ok thanks, I have sorted it.

Cheers Sid


----------

